# Starting natural FET next week



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Hi
As the post says I will be starting a (hopefully) natural FET next week. This will be our last ever attempt at all this IF business - apart from my somewhat foolish dreams of a natural miracle! As you can see in my profile we have had 8 attempts at ICSI and were incredibly lucky to get our beautiful twin boys on the 7th of these attempts. We have 3 blasts frozen (1 day 5 and 2 day 6) and I should be having my first blood test next week when AF arrives.

Feeling very nervous as i know realistically this is our last chance but also aware that we have been truly blessed.

Just wondering if there were any other ladies out there about to start/started a natural or medicated FET who wanted some company?

love and luck to all
Kerry


----------



## wishing... (Mar 6, 2008)

hi kerry,

i've just started a natural fet cycle, af arrived on 10th july and i have my first blood test booked for mon 21st, day 12.  we have 6 frozen blasts, all day 5, and are going to thaw 3 to transfer 2.  et should be sometime from the 29th...

would love to keep you company!

wishing x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi wishing and Kerry,

I have started a medicated FET I am on day 3 DR. My scan is 31st July to see if I can move on to tablets if I can it is another 2 weeks on tablets and DR injection then hopefully transfer if they survive the thaw!  

I would love to keep you both company!  

LOL Spinny
xxx


----------



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Hi Wishing and Spinny

Great to hear from you both. 

Wishing - sounds like you are just a few days ahead of me - not long til your first blood test now. How are you feeling? 6 frosties - that's great, you'll have some to keep for a sibling later on?? Are you at a clinic in Scotland? i live in the north east but am at the ARGC in London for tx. 

Spinny - sorry i don't really know how a medicated FET works so you will have to keep us informed. How many frosties do you have? And how are you feeling about it all?

Well we've had our first hiccup! AF has been regular as clock work for the last 5 months so I had my train all booked to travel down this coming wednesday (day 1) and what happens af starts on Sunday instead! So it's a big panic to get me to London for a blood test today but after 8 hours on the train - nightmare! I made it. Had my bloods done and all ok so scan booked for 22nd to check things. Feeling really nervous as ever, it all just comes rolling back how emotional all of this is as soon as I start approaching the clinic!

Anyway at least the first blood test went well. Just got to wait and see what happens next.

Great to hear from you.
love and luck
Kerry


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Kerry Just wishing you lots of luck with your FET. I hope you don't mind but was wondering how many embryos you will transfer?

I have twins from 1st ICSI in 2004 and have just got a BFN on ICSI#2 . I had a eSET because had a tough time being pg with twins. However the frozen embryos are only d3 grade 2 embies. I'm not sure whether to transfer 1 or 2.

I hope I don't sound too nosy!


----------



## wishing... (Mar 6, 2008)

hi girls,

kerry, that's so typical of af!  mine was all wrong as well, arrived 5 days late after a bbt chart that sooo looked pregnant but of course wasn't!!  just typical!  i live in glasgow and am having tx at the gcrm here.  what a long way you have to travel to your clinic!  glad you managed to get there ok yesterday.  can i ask why you had a blood test on cd1?  i have a 29-32 days cycle (usually!) so am not having my first blood test (to detect surge) until cd12, and then will have them every day or so until surge is detected.  i think i will then have a scan to check that i have ovulated.  have you had an fet before?  i'm ultra-excited about this!  we've had one icsi cycle which was unsuccessful but we did only transfer 1 blast (apparently the clinic were worried about multiple pregnancy as our chances were so good!  oh well, hindsight!).  i had been slightly at risk of ohss and was pretty uncomfortable for more than a week after ec so i don't think that plus all the drugs helped much.  i'm so glad i'm going to drug-free this time as i truly think that'll make all the difference for me.  i feel so much healthier this time around and knowing what to expect for my et is taking away a lot of the worry i had last time.  (i passed out almost immediately in my ec so was quite shocked when the nurse attached the s&m-style stirrups to the bed!)

spinney, hope your downregging is going ok.  sorry but i don't know anything about medicated fets either so apologies in advance if i ask you some daft questions along the way!  

louise, so sorry to hear about your bfn.    good luck for your future fet.

wishing x


----------



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Louise - Sorry to hear about your BFN, big hugs to you. I don't mind at all that you asked. Actually we're having a bit of a dilemma about how many to transfer. On our 1st 6 cycles we had 2 and sometimes 3 embryos transferred (this was before you weren't allowed 3) and all of them were negative. On our 7th we had 2 transferred and got our beautiful boys as a result. We had an 8th try last September and did eSET but sadly got a BFN so now I don't know what to do. 
We're going to have all 3 of our frosties thawed as we have run out of funds and want this to be our final shot so we want to make sure we use the best of the 3 (also that way we won't have any left so we won't be tempted to try again - if that makes sense?) I'm thinking about having 2 transferred but dh is all for eSET again. I just think we have more of a history of failure with implantation and I want to give us the best chance possible. In the end we'll probably listen to the embryologist and decide on the day - sorry I can't be any more decisive. What do you think you will do? 

Wishing - I guess all clinics do it differently. At mine you have a blood test on day 1, 2 or 3 to check your hormone levels are good - FSH, oestrogen, prolactin - so as to give you the best chance possible I suppose, then a scan on day 10 to check ovaries, womb etc.., then OPK until surge, and after that I think it's daily blood tests for progesterone until ET - about day 20 I think. Not sure if they check womb lining or not as new to all this FET business. I know what you mean about being drug free this time - seems kinda strange to me as so used to all the injections but definitely a better experience.

Spinney - hope all going ok? Thinking of you

love
kerry


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

I have exactly the same questions going through my mind. 1st ICSI we had 2 blasts transferred and got pg with twins. This time it was a eSET and got a BFN. I spoke to the embryologist today and we have agreed to thaw all 3 and take them to blast stage and then implant the best one. I cannot go through the 2ww 3 times and still get a BFN. This way if it works then fantastic but if none make it we will try a fresh cycle. 
Would twins be manageable for you at this time? I think you have to see how they thaw before making any final decisions. As they are blasts already this should give you more of a chance 
Good luck and keep me posted xx


----------



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Wishing

Just a quick message to wish you well for your first blood test tomorrow - hope everything goes to plan. 
love and luck
Kerry


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining this thread. we are at ARGC doing a FET later this week (fingers crossed) we have 3 day6 blasts in the freezer from 2005 when we conceived our son on our 6th transfer. I've done medicated FETs before and I have to say this natural cycle is a breath of fresh air.

kerry how are you getting on? we are in the swing of things at ARGC, 2nd progesterone test tomorrow, and hoping that the level is going up and we will be able to go ahead with our FET later this week.

Good luck Wishing for your bloods tomorrow too.

Isobel
XXX


----------



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Hi Isobel
Great to hear from you. Hope the progesterone blood test goes well today and your levels are on the up. I've got my day 10 scan tomorrow and then the dreaded OPK - I hate them - so am a week or so behind you. Can I ask do the ARGC give progesterone support after ET on a natural FET? May sound mad but I would like to have the gestone injections - but will have to wait and see I guess. I am feeling really nervous about this one as it's all down to my body to respond the right way and who knows what it'll do. Thomas looks fantastic - another ARGC baby I see. We're are also so grateful to them for our boys. 

Wishing - how's it gone today - hope all well?

love and luck to all
Kerry


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Kerry,

I agree I'm just soo grateful to ARGC for my lovely boy. It's actually so nice to go back in a much more relaxed way. 

My progesterone is on the up so all going to plan so far, but I agree it's a bit stressful in a different way, hoping your body plays ball! I had gestone when I got pg with T, and I'm assuming I'll have it again, I think because of what I have read on FF....I always bled before test day on cyclogest and the gestone just felt more secure.So I agree with your desire for the injections!!

I've always done OPKs twice a day and found it much easier to catch my surge that way. I'm always petrified of missing it! (I have to say the only times I've used them has been at ARGC's request). I have also done my temperature as well (A throwback to when we were ttc naturally many years ago) which helps to confirm that ovulation has taken place.

I wish you all the best!

Much luck to all,

Isobel


----------



## wishing... (Mar 6, 2008)

hi girls,

sorry i haven't been on for a while, had a big wedding extravaganza weekend!

kerry, thanks for your message yesterday.  blood test this morning went well and my lovely nurse sat for ages patiently answering all my questions.  results this afternoon were that there's nothing interesting happening with my hormone levels yet so i don't need to go back till thursday.  i hadn't been expecting to ovulate before friday at the earliest so everything seems to be on track...    good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope everything's as it should be at this stage.  it's funny that even though we're both having natural fet cycles our clinics work in completely different ways!

spinny, since you're doing a medicated cycle, do you know when you're et might be?

isobel, hi & thanks for your good wishes.  bloods today were all fine, glad your progesterone levels are playing ball.  any news on when your et will be?

wishing x


----------



## positive73 (Nov 22, 2007)

hi - just been reading through this strand and was interested in the comments re: gestone and cycolgyist pessaries.

We've just had a FET transfer (yesterday afternoon) .. x2 frosties on board (thanks the lord!) .... and they (ARGC) have perscribed cycolgyist rather then gestone this time (x2 pessaries) - does anyone know why this is? Should I ask to go on Gestone? We had a natural cycle and only switched to x1 pessary on the day before transfer ...

Any thoughts?? I'm also on Dexamanthese/ clexane and aspirn (been on this for a week) due to high NK cells.

Any comments greatfully welcome ...

Good luck with all your FET's ... it's easier then medicated fresh cycle but 'hard' as you dont actually feel you're in a cycle until last week after surge and then it's full one ... waiting for the thaw was the most emotional time ..

xx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi all, 

My Medicated FET should be about week beggining the 14th August fingers crossed! I go for scan next Thursday then 18 days later have ET!

Wishing you all loads of luck 

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Good luck with your up coming FET    

I'm having day 21 progesterone tests this cycle and if they say I ovulated then I can phone clinic on day 1 of next cycle. I'm having a nat FET so only need to go in to clinic for ET. Just hoping my body co operates!!!


----------



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Isobel - glad your progesterone is doing the right thing. Interesting what you siad about doing OPKs twice a day. What times did you do them? I may have to try this as I start them tomorrow. I would always opt for gestone as I also had it when I got pg with my boys. Had had cyclogest for my 6 other failed tx so I guess I associate it with not working - altho it probably has  nothing to do with the outcome!

Wishing - glad everything is on track for you - sounds like you have a great nurse to answer all your queries - think I'm also expected to ovulate on friday or maybe staurday so guess we are pretty close. I'm sure there are loads of different ways of doing a FET - in the end its only the end result that matters.

Positive73 - I think they decide whether you have cyclogest or gestone from your blood test result, I will request gestone tho as I just feel happier with this - but that's my personal choice. If you would feel happier just ask them about it I'm sure they'll be helpful. Congratulations on your transfer - when do you test? Really hope everything goes to plan for you. Keep in touch and don't let the 2ww send you too mad!  

Spinny - not too long to wait then. Really hope it works out for you hun.

Louise - When will you ahve the day 21 test. Sounds like you are on the ball with getting things moving again. Hope this works out for you. Have you decided on eSET yet?

As for me - well scan went fine looks like I should ovulate around the end of the week. Have to start OPK tests tomorrow - I hate them - just reminds me of all those negative pg tests I've done over the years. Hoping everything inside is going well but not much I can do at this stage.

love and luck to all
Kerry


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Kerry - I've booked it with the GP for the 5th August which is day 21. Yes I'm still sure on eSET. well thats if I get to ET. I discussed letting the embryos grow to blast stage before transfer, she said she thought that was a good idea seeing as I'm moving and that I want to do eSET. I only have 3 frosties but all were 8 cells grade 2. 

Did you decide on 1 or 2 or will you see on the day?


----------



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Louise

i think we'll decide on the day - we have 3 blasts so a lot depends on how they thaw anyway. I have a lot of failed cycles under my belt (7 in all) and only one success (albeit a wonderful success) which kinda makes it harder to decide.
Anyway I could procrastinate for ages!

August the 5th isn't too far away  and only a week or so after that your natural FET will start - not long at all. Sounds like a good plan to let them go to blast if you can - then you will def get the strongest little embie on board.

Talk soon
love
Kerry


----------



## wishing... (Mar 6, 2008)

hi girls,

kerry, sounds like we might be 2ww-ing together so hopefully we can keep eachother sane!

positive73, sorry i can't help with your question.  since i'm having a natural fet i won't be having any progesterone supplements after et but will instead have an hcg injection sometime after transfer.

louise, that's great you're able to start again so quickly!  my clinic would have let me start my natural fet after one natural period if i had pushed for it but our consultant's instinct was that we should wait until my second natural (ie. not including the post-icsi af) one before starting so we can be absolutely sure that all the drugs are out of my system.  it was hard making the decision to wait but we want to give ourselves the best possible chance of success.  good luck for your day 21 test, hope everything's as it should be.

wishing x


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Sending you all lots of sticky babydust      

wishing - I may delay the FET until sept because I have a feeling that ET will fall on the first day of school. I will play it be ear and see how long this cycle is. I have a 11 day LP so my cycles are quite short. It is hard to wait but I totally understand that it is best to wait until your body is ready. I wish I was more of a patient person!!!


----------



## wishing... (Mar 6, 2008)

hi louise,

i have no patience at all!!!  it has nearly killed me waiting this extra month!  i trust our consultant completely though so just had to go with his recommendation.

i wish you the best of luck whatever you decide.

  

are you a teacher?

wishing x


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi all,

Sadly none of our blasts survived that thaw today so no ET for us.

We are sad but we've had worse moments on this journey and we are just so grateful for our little boy. Onwards and upwards.

wishing you all the best for your FETs

Isobel


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

isobel. Thinking of you x

as you say onwards and upwards - i'm always amazed how ladies going through IF can pick themselves up and start planning the next move. Good luck in whatever you decide your next step is


----------



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Isobel

So sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you loads. Do you know what your next plans are or are you taking time out from all this?

love to you all
Kerry


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

So Sorry Isobel    .

My AF started yesterday so looks like my FET will be around the 18th August well that week anyway.

Hope you all well!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Spinny - only a few weeks to wait then - are you feeling excited or just nervous?

I've had a bit of a worry today. Currently on day13 and still doing OPK - no surge yet - but had a tiny spot of blood - never had this before - any ideas anyone? I think I'm going to wait and see if there is any more and if so will have to tell clinic and see what they say but if I have no more will probably just go ahead. What do you think?

Anyway hoping surge will come tomorrow or sunday - feel bloated so could be a sign. 

Hope you are all doing ok.
love and luck
Kerry


----------



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Well all over for me - FET was cancelled today as my progesterone levels weren't rising as they should.

Feeling sad but not giving up - will try later in the year.

Love and luck to the rest of you
Kerry


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

sorry Kerry. Best of luck for when you decide to try again 

louisexx


----------

